# UFO???????



## loose-nuts (Oct 13, 2009)

Anybody know what this is??????????

Whatever it is will run mid 90's thru the flats!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

That would be pretty sweet...until you hit a submerged piling, or some other object that you didn't expect to be there.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like a bare-bones, overpowered Majek......


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

thats kind of what i was thinking, looks like a majek. I didnt think those hulls could handle that kind of speed?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Majek Extreme with as much HP as I've seen. You don't see many with a Mariner engine.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

tx2step, how were you able to get Majek to build you a 20ft. Xtreme that was rated for 300hp? Was it easy to get insurance on???


----------



## Red2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

That is the new 20ft. Xtreme. That was the first one off the mold and It does go mid 90's. That one was bought at Anchor Marine of Texas in San Antonio.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Boat*

That is one bad arse boat. Sweet


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

as long as he doesnt bring his convo with ryan over here from scream and fly im cool with this boat... she does look good with the go fast grey hangin off the back...


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I saw a 22 Extreme get crazy squirelly at 70-75. I believe that motor will push it to the 90s but can that boat really handle that kind of speed?


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

exactly what i was thinking...



fishnfool said:


> I saw a 22 Extreme get crazy squirelly at 70-75. I believe that motor will push it to the 90s but can that boat really handle that kind of speed?


----------



## Red2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

You can drive it with one hand


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

need to name that one WidowMaker.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Did txrigger get a new boat?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

yup... personally i thought he woulda came back with an Allison XB2002 with a modded 280 or 300 drag... but hes got ballz goin with a boat company that doesnt know much about high speed applications...


----------



## SandyRandy (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the Majek family got started racing boats. That is what I was told a while back. If that is the case, they should know a lot about high speed boats. 

That boat does seem a little overpowered. Especially when a 22 Extreme with a 250 can push high 70's.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Myself included in that group, actually twiceh:



fishnfool said:


> I saw a 22 Extreme get crazy squirelly at 70-75. I believe that motor will push it to the 90s but can that boat really handle that kind of speed?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> need to name that one WidowMaker.


Or Death Wish


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Is it a fishing boat or a racing boat? hard to catch fish at 90mph.:work:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*Txrigger I bet!!*

I ran into Txrigger a few months back at majek, talking to jonny. He was talking about doing something like this. FYI, the majek boys know all they need to know about going fast. They don't even have to turn off their GPS when they are showing how fast a boat will go. I can't say that for some gofast boat manufacturers on this board>>>>>

As for driving a boat going that fast, after about 75mph you better be driving cause they don't drive themselves.

chuck


----------



## SandyRandy (Sep 22, 2009)

I was told that the 20' Xtreme will run in the high 50's with a 150hp. That sounds kind of appealing to me. I might head to Anchor to look at one.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Err, it ain't the arrow, it's the indian. I had an XB2002 Allison w/280 offshore that would run over a hundred no problem, but no one untrained could run it over 65. Driver can make a bad boat look really good or a great boat look really bad....


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

SandyRandy said:


> I was told that the 20' Xtreme will run in the high 50's with a 150hp. That sounds kind of appealing to me. I might head to Anchor to look at one.


thats right had a 20 xtreme with a 150 carb johnson and it would run way over 50 .


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

apologies for my post about the majek brothers not knowing high speed applications, i didnt figure they raced since they based their buisness on flats boats... 

2nd that pmgoffjr, if one doesnt know how to drive a boat it get hard after 70 on a true v-pad.... i started off learnin how to balance on the pad with the help of training wheels on my Hydrostream voyager XT, but when i get in my buddies 280+ hp valero i still feel queezy driving around 87 when he drives the heck out of it 104+...

flying a boat on pad takes ballz and brains, usually one more than the other, its interchangeable....


----------



## Red2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

yes, the 20 will run mid 50 with a 150.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Is there any video or gps pics of this running high 90's?


----------



## Red2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

Why are you looking at switching from that Haynie your wanting to buy? I can set up a ride if that is something you would like.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

so when your doing 90 mph, and that steering hydraulic cable snaps, and the motor shifts to one side rapidly, what happens then?


----------



## Kirk (Aug 6, 2004)

*I could set*

some shoreline burning records with that boat...


----------



## Red2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

I said I would set up a ride. I did not say I was going. Im the guy that thinks that 50 on the water is a great speed.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Blue Fury said:


> so when your doing 90 mph, and that steering hydraulic cable snaps, and the motor shifts to one side rapidly, what happens then?


Not sure what'll happen, but I'd be willing to bet that it's gonna hurt.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Blue Fury said:


> so when your doing 90 mph, and that steering hydraulic cable snaps, and the motor shifts to one side rapidly, what happens then?


what happens when you are doing 50 and that happens? its still going to hurt, still probably will die and probably not even as fast. give the me the 90 mph boat any day! goin out in the blaze of glory!!!


----------



## goodbull76 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was thinking death trap with rod holders....


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I get nervous on any boat that goes over 29. 

That being said, didn't Merc kill the Mariner badge years ago?


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

nice boat txrigger


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

90 MPH IS SCARY!!!!!!!!!! Better be sure there are no underwater pylons or debris.

Can it handle chop at that speed? or does it have to be calm?


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

What's the price for a UFO like that?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> so when your doing 90 mph, and that steering hydraulic cable snaps, and the motor shifts to one side rapidly, what happens then?


most often it throws anyone in the boat out.

Happened to me and my father on Thanksgiving morning 1996. We were going high 70's low 80's. Cracked a few of my ribs, brusied my entire back. I took parts of the boat with me as I skipped across the water like a flat rock. Father was able to stay in the boat, got it under control before it spun around and ran me over.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

well if you spent anytime on here when the owner of this boat was on the board you will know that you wont see any pictures,videos etc.. or even any real numbers because his "insurance" guy might be lurking in the shadows....



younggun55 said:


> Is there any video or gps pics of this
> running high 90's?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Red2424 said:


> Why are you looking at switching from that Haynie your wanting to buy? I can set up a ride if that is something you would like.


Definetly not thinking about switching, it might be ready this weekend actually, maybe ill see this boat down at the coast and we can see how they'll run though haha


----------



## flounder_smacker (Jun 19, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> That would be pretty sweet...until you hit a submerged piling, or some other object that you didn't expect to be there.


like a beer can


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

coachlaw said:


> That being said, didn't Merc kill the Mariner badge years ago?


 Mariner is still available overseas. I would be perfectly happy running a Mariner b/c they are just Mercs with a different label.


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

i do know this about majeks, they will stay together for a long long time....as i have said before, they have had their hulls copied, especially the rfl, easy to copy...why isnt everyone making it, they cant keep it together...also, try crawling underneath some other tx boat builders and measure with precision, their lines are off, not clean, not precise.....i have seen it done on a very well known middle coast builder, thats what happens when you try to speed up the process and pour glass too hot, ***** ends up crooked......maybe they arent the go fast know it all, but they darn sure know quality


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Steering*

Why would they mount the steering wheel in the center of the console?

This thing looks like the 20ft South Shore. Going 75mph plus in a boat like that is pretty wild! Wonder what insurance company he is using?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

ExplorerTv said:


> Why would they mount the steering wheel in the center of the console?


I was wondering the same thing, Hot foot looks like its in the middle also. Don't know what gauges are under that steering wheel, but they look like you would have to look thru the wheel to see them running.......Helluva rig though


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

juice box in the cup holder?!?!


----------



## OneOut (Dec 6, 2008)

This one time in band camp, we like...caught a bunch of fish?

It was so cool!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Why would anyone be in such a hurry to need to do 90+ on the water or the road. I think a nice 30 MPH on water is just fine. Maybe a little fast. Burning shorelines just got more interesting. Sweet boat indeed, but I wouldn't want to own it.......I would have to try it ya know! lol


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Looks like a bare-bones, overpowered Majek......


Jealous that it's faster than yours? :slimer:


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Not at all...... Mine doesn't chine walk..... 80+ and smooth as glass is fine with me.....


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Theres not many going to out run that rocket were building for you yours is one of a kind for sure i just hope you meet him in the middle of baffin thats were that boat shines


younggun55 said:


> Definetly not thinking about switching, it might be ready this weekend actually, maybe ill see this boat down at the coast and we can see how they'll run though haha


----------



## kenv (Oct 21, 2009)

I could be wrong, but that 300 Mariner looks like the exact motor they had mounted to a 20 foot Champion a few years back. I was told it was the shop boat at the time. Either boat, 300 mounted to a light 20 footer should fly.
P.S. - I'll take YoungGun vs the UFO in the rough stuff!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

chris coulter said:


> Theres not many going to out run that rocket were building for you yours is one of a kind for sure i just hope you meet him in the middle of baffin thats were that boat shines


I'm definitely not worried about being out ran in the new boat haha can't wait to get it in the water!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

FLATLANDER21 said:


> What's the price for a UFO like that?


^what he said how much $$$$


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I want a picture of the gps and a video.


----------



## blackandtan (Sep 16, 2009)

loose nut------behind the wheel. looks great. the fish will never know what hit them......LOL, keep on truckin'


----------



## blackandtan (Sep 16, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> need to name that one WidowMaker.


 only if the guy is married!!?? otherwise it should be named "cant catch me"


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Those seats should have come with a 5 point harness and a parachute.:rotfl:


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Levi said:


> I want a picture of the gps and a video.


X2


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> X2


lol

I am not doubting it... But it will have to be proven. I also dont give a rats tail how fast it is with 5gal of fuel.... I wanna know what it does with the tank and livewells full, 2 cases of beer and 80lbs of ice.

If it runs mid 90's with a load I will buy the 2 cases.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Levi said:


> lol
> 
> I am not doubting it... But it will have to be proven. I also dont give a rats tail how fast it is with 5gal of fuel.... I wanna know what it does with the tank and livewells full, 2 cases of beer and 80lbs of ice.
> 
> If it runs mid 90's with a load I will buy the 2 cases.


And I'll buy another 2!


----------



## loose-nuts (Oct 13, 2009)

New pics of UFO with decals


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Mine does 40 and I am running 5300 RPM's..... and I am comfortable with that limit. I hope I don't hit anything submerged at that rate. Sometimes I wish a helicopter could set me out on my wading flat/reef and I could forego all of the adventure of the boat ride. I guess I am just getting old. 90 on the water is insane....but you have the freedom to do what you want I suppose. Just don't forget about the responsibility that goes with the freedom.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

One question Tx2step, where is the rod locker? because i know u dont have them in the rod holders at 90mph plus....


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Am I the only one that thinks that lower unit looks a little weird?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Matteo said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that lower unit looks a little weird?


YES :spineyes:


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

its a CLE lower with a nosecone... = Fast Fast Fast!


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

You might want to carry a couple extra lids for those hatches. If you take up to 90 you might loose one. I had a guy pass me on the highway doing about 75 and one flew off and wacked my truck.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

TKoenig said:


> One question Tx2step, where is the rod locker? because i know u dont have them in the rod holders at 90mph plus....


Who needs a rod with a boat that fast, you just fly-by and suck the fish up.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

I don't believe that boat will reach 90..impossible ! ...GPS video ? 

85 max


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

*85?*

85 mph, 90 mph.... what's the difference?


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Accident waiting to happen.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

man if ya'll think he is nuts for going that fast id hate to see what you think about my buddies, heres a vid for a peak at what they do...


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

ya Xtreme, josh is nuts... but they are good entertainment at the sandbar on sundays... isnt mark faster with his Valero? that is when he can keep his motor in one piece...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

KMock said:


> 85 mph, 90 mph.... what's the difference?


5 mph


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

KMock said:


> 85 mph, 90 mph.... what's the difference?





Gilbert said:


> 5 mph


 And peoplez sayz dat yer dumb..


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Yeah when mark has a good motor he can out run josh but not by much...Yes entertainment they are i wont even get in Josh's boat since he put that yamahammer on there he's frickin nuts in that boat...



TKoenig said:


> ya Xtreme, josh is nuts... but they are good entertainment at the sandbar on sundays... isnt mark faster with his Valero? that is when he can keep his motor in one piece...


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

I am w/ Levi....lets see some vids of the GPS (HECK NO we wont ever travel that fast) Better yet...I want video with the Pilot and Co Pilot w/ helmets and Anemometers duct taped to em! Ones Control of course!

Levi you can ride in the back with a beer hat


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*tx2step*


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*tx2step*

30pDrag4 6200 rpm 1.62 Torqmaster







Yea Baby


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Good looking boat man! How fast so far??


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*tx2step*

91.2 is all she has in her right now!Thinkin bout addn horsepower tho!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

tx2step said:


> 91.2 is all she has in her right now!Thinkin bout addn horsepower tho!


...Smokin!!!!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Are the Majek brothers operating a seperate shop under Majek Bro Racing Fab?


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*tx2step*



scb factory said:


> Are the Majek brothers operating a seperate shop under Majek Bro Racing Fab?


What up Splash!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Team FlatnSassy said:


> I am w/ Levi....lets see some vids of the GPS (HECK NO we wont ever travel that fast) Better yet...I want video with the Pilot and Co Pilot w/ helmets and Anemometers duct taped to em! Ones Control of course!
> 
> Levi you can ride in the back with a beer hat


For an old guy I love the way you think!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
I would look good in a beer hat!!! lol:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I will race him across Corpus bay with a 40mph wind crankin..lol


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*tx2step*

Come on Levi,I AINT CRAZY!:cheers:


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

KMock said:


> 85 mph, 90 mph.... what's the difference?


5mph

sorry could not resist


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I am not calling bs on you..lol I just want to see a vid of it running, this thread is usless without a high speed fly by vid..lol


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

My boat may do 35mph?:headknock


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*CaptCrunch*



TKoenig said:


> as long as he doesnt bring his convo with ryan over here from scream and fly im cool with this boat... she does look good with the go fast grey hangin off the back...


I think Ryan comes looking for me to get beat on!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Balls!*



TKoenig said:


> yup... personally i thought he woulda came back with an Allison XB2002 with a modded 280 or 300 drag... but hes got ballz goin with a boat company that doesnt know much about high speed applications...


I've already owned an Allison so I don't need one no more!Majek Bros know more about speed than any other Texas builder I can guarrantee!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Is that motor same as 300X?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

As nice as you have that boat rigged out, I would invest in some rims for the trailer!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

tx2step said:


> I've already owned an Allison so I don't need one no more!Majek Bros know more about speed than any other Texas builder I can guarrantee!


ya i figured that out after i posted that, never knew the majek bros raced :headknock

as for tha allison, why dont you like em? didnt become part of the allison swim team did ya? from what i hear about 7 out of 10 owners are in the club...


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

This whole thread is funny to me.... 
"Who make's the fastest huntin 4-wheeler?"
"I've got the fastest gaw-dammed 4 wheeler!"
"****, that IS a fast huntin 4-wheeler!"
"***** right it is. Get to the blind before anyone! It's the same thing as a raked-out Yamaha Banshee they use on the Pro-Circuit except it has a gun rack!"
"Awww man that's badarse! Can i go with you?"
"Nah man it's a one-seater."
"That ain't no hunting 4-wheeler!" says the outsider.
"Yeah it is. Don't you see that gun rack?"
"Oh okay you might be right. You going to hunt out of it?"
"Nope. Gonna park it 250 yards from my blind and hike cause I'm a man and that's what I read on da innernets. Something about not spooking the game."
"So it really doesn't matter how fast you get there, cause you have to hike anyways right?"
"Well that's not the point. I like going fast and that's my right!"
"So, why don't you just race?"
"Well I'm not THAT good, and the guys that ACTUALLY get PAID to go fast would laugh at me. And the guys that ACTUALLY are actually GOOD at the outdoors will laugh at me if I'm slow AND can't kill deer. This is a happy medium."
"I pity you."


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*nope*



TKoenig said:


> ya i figured that out after i posted that, never knew the majek bros raced :headknock
> 
> as for tha allison, why dont you like em? didnt become part of the allison swim team did ya? from what i hear about 7 out of 10 owners are in the club...


Nope never went in but did bend the steering wheel pretty good once!Allisons are fast but not much fun to fish out of,narrow beam makes in very topsy turvy!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Levi said:


> lol
> If it runs mid 90's with a load I will buy the 2 cases.


That's what we need. Two cases of beer and 90mph boats.. )-:}



pmgoffjr said:


> I had an XB2002 Allison w/280 offshore that would run over a hundred no problem...


Darn, what kind of prop where you using to hit 100mph?? That has to be about 30" of pitch.. Cool stuff..


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*cloning*



scb factory said:


> Are the Majek brothers operating a seperate shop under Majek Bro Racing Fab?


I'm sorry!I guess I should address you as Mr.Splash since you are so praised over here!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

tx2step said:


> I'm sorry!I guess I should address you as Mr.Splash since you are so praised over here!


Why are you slamming SCB? did i miss something?


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*cloning*

He copied another builders hull and copyrighted it!Not to worry,he will have me removed from here soon!


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

90mph is just dumb on the flats!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I've heard that "copy" rumor too. The boats do look VERY similar.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*cloning*



Durtjunkee said:


> I've heard that "copy" rumor too. The boats do look VERY similar.


To the t!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*cloning*

I'm sure if it was just a rumor he would comment,but he can't!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

This subject must be pretty dear to you.Looks like your going out of your way.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*cloning*

YEP!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not a fan of cloning,but your acting as if he took money from YOU.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*cloning*

He did but in a different way!I bought one of his hulls that was 450#s heavier than I was led to believe!A Cat (Air Entrapment Hull) is very weight sensitive,when you add 450#s it slows the hull at least 10 mph!I bought my SCB hull expecting a mid 90 mph boat and it would not do it!So I had to sell it sell it to get the speeds I wanted!AT A LOSS!He told me my motor was worn out!Funny that motor ran 108 on my Bullet 1 week prior!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

fishnfool said:


> As nice as you have that boat rigged out, I would invest in some rims for the trailer!


yes cause nice rims on a trailer add 10 mph to your top speed and give 3" to run shallower. :spineyes:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

tx2step said:


> He did but in a different way!I bought one of his hulls that was 450#s heavier than I was led to believe!A Cat (Air Entrapment Hull) is very weight sensitive,when you add 450#s it slows the hull at least 10 mph!I bought my SCB hull expecting a mid 90 mph boat and it would not do it!So I had to sell it sell it to get the speeds I wanted!AT A LOSS!He told me my motor was worn out!Funny that motor ran 108 on my Bullet 1 week prior!


Well take it up with him in a pm or man to man call him or something other than a public forum.Could you two not work it out?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> yes cause nice rims on a trailer add 10 mph to your top speed and give 3" to run shallower. :spineyes:


Just like nice rims on a truck or anything else that is done for looks....no reason not to look good too.....


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

tx2step said:


> He did but in a different way!I bought one of his hulls that was 450#s heavier than I was led to believe!A Cat (Air Entrapment Hull) is very weight sensitive,when you add 450#s it slows the hull at least 10 mph!I bought my SCB hull expecting a mid 90 mph boat and it would not do it!So I had to sell it sell it to get the speeds I wanted!AT A LOSS!He told me my motor was worn out!Funny that motor ran 108 on my Bullet 1 week prior!


I have no investment in either company. Both make a nice boat it appears. This is what I'm gathering from the thread:
You didn't have a problem with it being a clone BEFORE you bought the SCB but you do now? Get the f*ck over it. I'm sure the boat you're running now isn't the first of it's kind. Sounds like you should have run an SCB before you dropped all that money on a hull. Coming on here and bashing him in an open forum is childish. I'll go back laughing at you now. :rotfl:


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

t-tung said:


> I have no investment in either company. Both make a nice boat it appears. This is what I'm gathering from the thread:
> You didn't have a problem with it being a clone BEFORE you bought the SCB but you do now? Get the f*ck over it. I'm sure the boat you're running now isn't the first of it's kind. Sounds like you should have run an SCB before you dropped all that money on a hull. Coming on here and bashing him in an open forum is childish. I'll go back laughing at you now. :rotfl:


X2! :cheers:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

t-tung said:


> I have no investment in either company. Both make a nice boat it appears. This is what I'm gathering from the thread:
> You didn't have a problem with it being a clone BEFORE you bought the SCB but you do now? Get the f*ck over it. I'm sure the boat you're running now isn't the first of it's kind. Sounds like you should have run an SCB before you dropped all that money on a hull. Coming on here and bashing him in an open forum is childish. I'll go back laughing at you now. :rotfl:


 LOL!!...hwell: I hear crickets.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*tossed*

He prolly got tossed again. lol


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like he is still here.Lol,but i don't hear him anymore....lol:spineyes:


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*top*



t-tung said:


> I have no investment in either company. Both make a nice boat it appears. This is what I'm gathering from the thread:
> You didn't have a problem with it being a clone BEFORE you bought the SCB but you do now? Get the f*ck over it. I'm sure the boat you're running now isn't the first of it's kind. Sounds like you should have run an SCB before you dropped all that money on a hull. Coming on here and bashing him in an open forum is childish. I'll go back laughing at you now. :rotfl:


Nope,I had no idea it was a splash until after I got screwed!I then went looking for anything I could find on this slippery character and prefer to air it publicly so nobody else gets screwed!Laugh if you want funny boy!At least I have the knowledge now and can spread it to whoever will read it!And you are the one reading it!!:doowapstaNow I have a real Saltwater boat that can smoke anything he's ever copied and it's not a splash!Keep reading funny boy!!!!:spineyes:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I got the right prop now.I ain't worried about fishing either....was this a fishing boat? or a race boat? i'm adding a trolling motor tomorrow.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

tx2step said:


> Nope,I had no idea it was a splash until after I got screwed!I then went looking for anything I could find on this slippery character and prefer to air it publicly so nobody else gets screwed!Laugh if you want funny boy!At least I have the knowledge now and can spread it to whoever will read it!And you are the one reading it!!:doowapstaNow I have a real Saltwater boat that can smoke anything he's ever copied and it's not a splash!Keep reading funny boy!!!!:spineyes:


And gained another 3/4 of an inch in your pants. I think you're the only one that gives a f*ck if you have a 100mph "fishing" boat. I'm reading it because it is entertaining, not because it is informative.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*top*



t-tung said:


> And gained another 3/4 of an inch in your pants. I think you're the only one that gives a f*ck if you have a 100mph "fishing" boat. I'm reading it because it is entertaining, not because it is informative.


And one of these days you will sprout a brain!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I got the right prop now.I ain't worried about fishing either....was this a fishing boat? or a race boat? i'm adding a trolling motor tomorrow.


Definitely a "splash". I'm thinking about a 38' Baja with twin 502 Mercruisers. I'll beat him to the fishin hole by at least 15 minutes. :rotfl:


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

tx2step said:


> And one of these days you will sprout a brain!


Sick burn. Go back to beating off to the Miami Vice boat scene.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*top*



t-tung said:


> Sick burn. Go back to beating off to the Miami Vice boat scene.


You don't take yourself seriously do you,because I don't!:headknock


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I sure don't. I think the problem is you take yourself way too seriously. Did you get you a sweet leather "Majek Bros Racing" jacket to wear around town yet? I know you must have one on order.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

tx2step said:


> And one of these days you will sprout a brain!


I'm not the one wanting to run 100mph across a bay. I thought wisdom was supposed to come with age. I'm amazed you've made it this far in life.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*top*

Have a nice day Junior!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

You too sir. :an6:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

t-tung said:


> I sure don't. I think the problem is you take yourself way too seriously. Did you get you a sweet leather "Majek Bros Racing" jacket to wear around town yet? I know you must have one on order.


:rotfl: Like the Fonz?


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

So your telling me that the SCB you had with that big bad 300++ HP motor would not run 90? I mean I am not taking sides with either party on this issue but i know when i had my SCB i could get 86-87 out her with just a 300xs with only a 28p prop and not a hopped up 300x like you had...just curious what was the best you got out of it?


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Speed*



xtreme01 said:


> So your telling me that the SCB you had with that big bad 300++ HP motor would not run 90? I mean I am not taking sides with either party on this issue but i know when i had my SCB i could get 86-87 out her with just a 300xs with only a 28p prop and not a hopped up 300x like you had...just curious what was the best you got out of it?


86.7 with 335 HP SIMON!The boat was heavy as all hell!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

tx2step said:


> 86.7 with 335 HP SIMON!The boat was heavy as all hell!


My guess is your big head was causing too much drag. Get you one of THESE. Easy 5-6mph boost. 









Okay I'm done. :rotfl:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

tx2step said:


> 86.7 with 335 HP SIMON!The boat was heavy as all hell!


Can you provide proof of that statement.

Where and when did you weigh the boat?

Lets see the weigh slip...

I'm sure all you can provide is a smart ***** reply.

OK I'm done with this subject:walkingsm


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

wow thats all...crazy...i see frusteration with the lack of speed and all that HP


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*



scb factory said:


> Can you provide proof of that statement.
> 
> Where and when did you weigh the boat?
> 
> ...


Why are you avoiding the splash issue?No weigh ticket but I have a digital scales in my warehouse!Are you saying that my hull was the claimed 1200 #s?Run and hide Erica!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*



scb factory said:


> Wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas.


Ditto my friend but you are still dodging the truth!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*

Copyrighting someone else's hard work is low!


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Isnt that the helmet the guy wore in The Rocketman, sweet! haha



t-tung said:


> My guess is your big head was causing too much drag. Get you one of THESE. Easy 5-6mph boost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*

It's funny the folks at Cougar Majic Sleekcraft had never heard of you till I told them about your Hulls Bottom.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*

Greg Tarzanian is still waiting for you to spend some money over there so he can decide whether to erase my post or not!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Not dodging. I have been building SCB's since 2002, and gaining market share with the Stingray.

You are trying to draw paralells between a closed bow family performance boat (that was built in ANOTHER COUNTRY prior to 2006) to a open center console fishing boat.

The Cougar deck will not even fit on a hull pulled from my Topcat/F-22 or my Stingray mold. Just the same, my Topcat, F-22 and Stingray decks will not fit on a button from Cougar.

So lets review:

Cougar = Closed bow family performance boat.
SCB = Open Center Console fishing boat.

Cougar Market = Performance minded Lake & River pleasere boaters. 
SCB Market = Performance minded Coastal Fishermen.

Cougar Deck does not fit SCB hull. 
SCB Deck does not fit Cougar hull.

So it really a moot point in all aspects to me.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*



scb factory said:


> Not dodging. I have been building SCB's since 2002, and gaining market share with the Stingray.
> 
> You are trying to draw paralells between a closed bow family performance boat (that was built in ANOTHER COUNTRY prior to 2006) to a open center console fishing boat.
> 
> ...


But the running surface is exactly the same,in other words you popped a mold of the bottom of a Cougar!You even had the balls to ask Cougar owners how they were setting up there boats!YOU STOLE THAT MANS WORK!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

You just varified my point...

We are not in the same market!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*

I hope Scream and Fly charges you a $hitload to cover your tracks over there!I can't wait to expose you there!Do you remember what happened to the last proven splasher on S&F?Lightning Powerboats WAS his name!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*



scb factory said:


> You just varified my point...
> 
> We are not in the same market!


You are in the boat biz correct?


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*

Yes sir,you just proved my point!Now all I need to do is post this thread over there so they can come over and see it!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok, Chicken Litte...


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*

Chicken?Your the one that stole money from a fellow boat builder!The TopCat was a nice boat until you weighed it down with crappy laminates!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

tx2step said:


> Chicken?Your the one that stole money from a fellow boat builder!The TopCat was a nice boat until you weighed it down with crappy laminates!Now your marketing a bathtub with big horsepower,because you don't have the talent to build a decent hull.You are a great rigger though,very clean.


You have no intimate knowledge of how my boats are built.?

I have invited you before, and I'm extending it again, to come down to Kemah to see the process yourself.

I think you will be impressed.

I currently have a Topcat & Stingray under construction at the Glass Shop, and a Stingray in the rigging phase at the Rigging Shop.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*

Merry Christmas!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

tx2step said:


> Nope,I had no idea it was a splash until after I got screwed!I then went looking for anything I could find on this slippery character and prefer to air it publicly so nobody else gets screwed!Laugh if you want funny boy!At least I have the knowledge now and can spread it to whoever will read it!And you are the one reading it!!:doowapstaNow I have a real Saltwater boat that can smoke anything he's ever copied and it's not a splash!Keep reading funny boy!!!!:spineyes:


My 2005 Topcat, stock production run, F22 console, 250XS, Lab 28 - Bravo 1, ran 84.4 on gps, with TM, 3 Batteries, 2 people, half fuel. Not familiar with your 'issues', but I am familiar with your rants.

_Consider Yoda: "Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to *hate*. *Hate* leads to suffering."_

The Star Wars quote aside, from my experience, Eric builds a quality performance boat and he is dedicated to his customers. Just my personal experience and a long line of people who would agree. I am surprised by people like you (fortunately very few) who go out of their way to cause intentional harm to others. Based on your posts on other sites I think you need to get back on your meds. I have had problems with a Mercedes and a Lexus, but will not rant endlessly about it.

One final thought: 'Tis better to be silent and be thought a fool, than to speak *and remove all doubt*. *...*

Give 'it' (real or imagined) a break.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*



skeeter77346 said:


> My 2005 Topcat, stock production run, F22 console, 250XS, Lab 28 - Bravo 1, ran 84.4 on gps, with TM, 3 Batteries, 2 people, half fuel. Not familiar with your 'issues', but I am familiar with your rants.
> 
> _Consider Yoda: "Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to *hate*. *Hate* leads to suffering."_
> 
> ...


Take some of your own advice!You have removed ALL doubt!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

tx2step said:


> Take some of your own advice!You have removed ALL doubt!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*



skeeter77346 said:


>


Good luck selling that Tub!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

WOW tx2step, you must have some huge cahonas.... I am amazed how tough guys are when they are sitting behind the protection of a computer... This is a public forum for anglers to talk about boats and motors, not fight like 6 year old girls over a hull design...Sometimes its better to just chill and be silent than to spout off and cause problems.. You have your own problem with eric, Please be man enough to settle your problem with him via pm or telephone.. you are making NO friends here and giving yourself a bad name, since we all know what boat you run you may have trouble getting help on the water if that Mariner blows.. Just food for thought.. I am not starting an online war with you as I prefer to solve problems face to face, so please don't take this the wrong way when I say that I think the mods need to delete your acount until you are willing to share usefull information with us. Then you can come back and give us a nice report on your Majek and how she is performing. Eric can then go on building boats in peace and he does build a fine looking and performing rig.

Thanks, and merry Christmas.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

This is funny... seems to me this conversation needs to take place in person. Slander is not something to be taken lightly. Bad things happen when this stuff gets to where this is. Hope everyone is cool like fonzy... If it was me.. I would be in my truck heading SW right now.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*



Levi said:


> WOW tx2step, you must have some huge cahonas.... I am amazed how tough guys are when they are sitting behind the protection of a computer... This is a public forum for anglers to talk about boats and motors, not fight like 6 year old girls over a hull design...Sometimes its better to just chill and be silent than to spout off and cause problems.. You have your own problem with eric, Please be man enough to settle your problem with him via pm or telephone.. you are making NO friends here and giving yourself a bad name, since we all know what boat you run you may have trouble getting help on the water if that Mariner blows.. Just food for thought.. I am not starting an online war with you as I prefer to solve problems face to face, so please don't take this the wrong way when I say that I think the mods need to delete your acount until you are willing to share usefull information with us. Then you can come back and give us a nice report on your Majek and how she is performing. Eric can then go on building boats in peace and he does build a fine looking and performing rig.
> 
> Thanks, and merry Christmas.


Levi I have offered many times to meet up and discuss this with Eric to no avail.I'm always the bad guy that everyone calls names and gets told to quit *****ing.What do yall say to the name callers and CaptRyan attacking me!That's all fine because I can take it but tell me to hush and take it outside!You all know I fish out of Clems Marina and are welcome to shut me up anytime yall feel froggy!If you don't want to read it turn the page and take a little of your own advice!If you aint got anything good to say!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

tx2step said:


> Levi I have offered many times to meet up and discuss this with Eric to no avail.I'm always the bad guy that everyone calls names and gets told to quit *****ing.What do yall say to the name callers and CaptRyan attacking me!That's all fine because I can take it but tell me to hush and take it outside!You all know I fish out of Clems Marina and are welcome to shut me up anytime yall feel froggy!If you don't want to read it turn the page and take a little of your own advice!If you aint got anything good to say!


How about the Taco Bell parking lot??:biggrin:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

lets get reeaddddyyy to get reeeadddy!!!!!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*

ready!!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

tx2step said:


> Levi I have offered many times to meet up and discuss this with Eric to no avail.I'm always the bad guy that everyone calls names and gets told to quit *****ing.What do yall say to the name callers and CaptRyan attacking me!That's all fine because I can take it but tell me to hush and take it outside!You all know I fish out of Clems Marina and are welcome to shut me up anytime yall feel froggy!If you don't want to read it turn the page and take a* little of your own advice*!If you aint got anything good to say!


 You guys are very intertaining to watch fight...Don't know why it bugs me..as it really is funny when people have computer wars.... Enjoy your new rig and be safe..


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*

Merry Christmas Levi!:cheers:


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

tx2step said:


> Merry Christmas Levi!:cheers:


Thank you, hope you guys get your differences sorted out soon.. Let us know how the boat runs after you try some different props etc.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Tx2step, 

Been reading all the posts trying to keep up with what goin on and its hard. Are you mad because your boat was not what it was claimed to be by SCB, or are you mad that it has been "cloned". Seems to me that these are two diferent arguments. If its "cloned" that would mean you should be ****** at both companys, making this argument void! Not here to comment on what is right or wrong just trying to figure out whats goin on. 

Second, you are this mad because your boat only went 86.7 and you wanted 90?? Seems like that difference is hard to be ****** about!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Mad*



aggiefishinDr said:


> Hey Tx2step,
> 
> Been reading all the posts trying to keep up with what goin on and its hard. Are you mad because your boat was not what it was claimed to be by SCB, or are you mad that it has been "cloned". Seems to me that these are two diferent arguments. If its "cloned" that would mean you should be ****** at both companys, making this argument void! Not here to comment on what is right or wrong just trying to figure out whats goin on.
> 
> Second, you are this mad because your boat only went 86.7 and you wanted 90?? Seems like that difference is hard to be ****** about!


Really just fed up with the way everything went down.Yes I was expecting 95 to 97 mph.Now that I've vented,I'm better now!The splashing thing still aint right,but I'm not real sure that I would be above that myself.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Understandable, If you expected something and got something else that is a problem. Gotta admit that 86.7, 90, 95, or 97 is frickin fast, and all of those speeds are pretty darn high!! Wish I could afford a boat like that!! Maybe I can go for a ride in your majek bro boat some day!!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Mad*

If you see me on the water ,haller I love to show it off!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The members of 2Cool are tired of this thread and I'm tired of it getting reported.!!

Move on!!!


----------

